# Is air for daily use?



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

I read somewhere yesterday that airride isnt for daily use, 

this cant be true can it, are you guys running your setups daily? Any big problems 

Cheers


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

There are a done of people DDing on air. Not sure where you read that, last I checked 18 wheelers drive more miles daily than any of us.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

ughrice said:


> there are a ton of people dding on air. Not sure where you read that, last i checked 18 wheelers drive more miles daily than any of us.


x1000000


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thats exactly what i though, ive tried to find the site again but with no luck 

CHeers


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

UghRice said:


> There are a done of people DDing on air. Not sure where you read that, last I checked 18 wheelers drive more miles daily than any of us.


**ton**

WHOOOOPPPPSSSIIIIIIEEESSSS.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

Daily driven on air for almost 6 months now :thumbup:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

daily driven on the same set of bag(I like to change cars) for 2 years now


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Great stuff, just what i wanted to hear, 
Cheers fellas


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

Travy said:


> Definitely for show cars only.


Don't listen to him, he's just trying to be difficult


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Travy said:


> Definitely for show cars only.


Truf.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

if youre going to daily your air ride ill give you two words of advibe...

1. Make sure your set up is 110% in every aspect. check and double check the FIRST time you install it, so you dont have to redo anything. Make all wiring and plumbing extremely neat and accessible 

2. Buy quality products! Airlift, Bagyard, accuair......


do this and youll be golden :beer:


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

yeah i think ill be going airlift and accuair 

cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

no vtec 4me said:


> if youre going to daily your air ride ill give you two words of advibe...
> 
> 1. Make sure your set up is 110% in every aspect. check and double check the FIRST time you install it, so you dont have to redo anything. Make all wiring and plumbing extremely neat and accessible
> 
> ...



I agree.......you can daily on air. But make sure your products and work are proper, then your set up will be reliable. The problem is most are unsure what they are doing, and it can be a tough game to learn the hard way.


----------



## ChrisPop (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't know why this thread keeps coming up. 18 wheelers use air ride. It's just a matter of buying quality products and knowing how to maintenance your system. And most people buy air ride systems for daily use because in most cases; it's more practical to have adjustable height than having your car sit super low on coils and scraping everywhere.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

ChrisPop said:


> I don't know why this thread keeps coming up. 18 wheelers use air ride. It's just a matter of buying quality products and knowing how to maintenance your system. And most people buy air ride systems for daily use because in most cases; it's more practical to have adjustable height than having your car sit super low on coils and scraping everywhere.


PBBBFFTTTT, I've had my air set up for 2 days and all I've been doing is ruining my fenders and scraping.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

def for daily


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thats exactly what i want it for practicality, cheers


----------



## ChrisPop (Jan 22, 2010)

UghRice said:


> PBBBFFTTTT, I've had my air set up for 2 days and all I've been doing is ruining my fenders and scraping.


Well if your trying to, then you're defeating the purpose. If you're not, then you should get a professional install or buy better parts.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

everyday even in 25in of snow


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

awesome, this is great news, anyone using accuair and airlift? 

Cheers


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

i'm using airlifts, I won't switch over to digital management, I'm sticking with analog


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

how come mate?
Cheers


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

your ecu dies, you're screwed


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

do many ecus die though, ive read accuair are pretty damn reliable?
Cheers


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

almost a year and no complaints


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Majority of people are using Airlift.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

shammy7 said:


> do many ecus die though, ive read accuair are pretty damn reliable?
> Cheers


I have no idea, but it could always happen from wrongful installation or factory defect. I'll just stick with analog, plus the pressures on the gauges are more accurate


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

some great info here, cheers. 

Yeah thats true about ecus, i still like the idea of the convenience of digital management


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

ChrisPop said:


> Well if your trying to, then you're defeating the purpose. If you're not, then you should get a professional install or buy better parts.


Roll low, park lower.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

ChrisPop said:


> I don't know why this thread keeps coming up. 18 wheelers use air ride. It's just a matter of buying quality products and knowing how to maintenance your system. And most people buy air ride systems for daily use because in most cases; it's more practical to have adjustable height than having your car sit super low on coils and scraping everywhere.


exactly :thumbup:


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

i cant wait for air now, still need to order though whoop


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

daily; mine has proven to be a champ even in 15 degree weather. i was nervous too but the system has proven itself. :thumbup: airlift rears, manual mgmt, bagyard fronts.


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

15 degrees that warmish for england haha, how cold can these things go to? 
Cheers


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

shammy7 said:


> 15 degrees that warmish for england haha, how cold can these things go to?
> Cheers


Ha well... here in New England I'm doing my first winter on air... Just drove around without problems in that recent "storm" we had and car was still doing fine, even plowed my first driveway :laugh::laugh:

But I have only experienced my valves freezing a few times, I have since corrected that problem, most people put air brake antifreeze in their tanks to prevent this ( i have yet to do so, but i recommend it) Hair dryer worked for me the mornings it was stuck lol. I just packed a sleeping bag under my false floor to keep my valves somewhat insulated. And I kept it as far away from my compressor as possible to prevent fires. So far its been working. I also park in the garage overnight to prevent it from the extreme low temps.

But to your original question, Yes air is excellent for daily use, why be stuck slammed to the ground for a daily? when you can push a button and pop up when needed, to me air is practical, coils, not so much. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

*Daily Driver*

I've been on airbags for 3 years and I prefer it over any other suspension. I did experience some freezing the first winter. Since then I used air brake antifreeze and no more freezing. Summertime I ride it as low as possible. Winter time I ride it all the way up. Especially when there is snow on the ground. Be aware that different ride heights affect you alignment and you will get uneven wear and cupping on your tires. So set an everyday ride height and get your car aligned at that height. Remember your air pressures otherwise all this is pointless. I do two alignments a year. Winter height and summer height. Other then that your good.


----------



## mk3dream (Oct 12, 2008)

johnywalnuts said:


>


 wish i was this low


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

johnywalnuts said:


>


 I've seen your car before at holihans on rt 1 in north brunswick


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

johnywalnuts said:


> I've been on airbags for 3 years and I prefer it over any other suspension. I did experience some freezing the first winter. Since then I used air brake antifreeze and no more freezing. Summertime I ride it as low as possible. Winter time I ride it all the way up. Especially when there is snow on the ground. Be aware that different ride heights affect you alignment and you will get uneven wear and cupping on your tires. So set an everyday ride height and get your car aligned at that height. Remember your air pressures otherwise all this is pointless. I do two alignments a year. Winter height and summer height. Other then that your good.


 2 alignment a year? wow, thats extreme no? :what:. 

I got charged $120 for my last alignment so I could buy 2 brand new tire a year with what you're doing


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

kilimats said:


> 2 alignment a year? wow, thats extreme no? :what:.
> 
> I got charged $120 for my last alignment so I could buy 2 brand new tire a year with what you're doing


$120? Damn dude you need to get a hookup. $40 for me, and if I let him play with the switches when he is done, the alignment is free :laugh:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

SuperBacon said:


> $120? Damn dude you need to get a hookup. $40 for me, and if I let him play with the switches when he is done, the alignment is free :laugh:


damn canada overpriced life :banghead:


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

Daily driven M-F 25 miles round trip for almost a year! Airlift managing Bagyard front and rear bags!


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

Daily driven on the wonderful roads on NYC. No problems in the blizzard we had. :thumbup:

Bag it. Drive it. Enjoy.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i love seeing all these positive comments about the reliability of air. :thumbup:

so sick of the "my bags blew" "compressor's dead" threads.


----------



## 1.8freee (Nov 12, 2010)

been on air for about 5 months now.. and ove it. i daily my car everyday! for sure never going back. even thinking of bagging my g/fs soon to be jetta. haha! absolutly love air.


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

according to this... yep. this is the back of a semi trailer :laugh:


----------



## shadow_X (Jul 20, 2008)

damn you guys over the air section are cool!!!. i guess you guys are in the hidden corner huh?. well to be honest this thread has really cleared up alot of doubts of getting air!

well the only thing i really want to know is what you guys use most as to management? analog digital?, i mean i love the digital look. but maybe analog is the way to go? thats the only thing im confused about. basically i want something to where i can diagnose and repair on the spot if something happens. so far i want airlift or bagyards but for management??? i have no idea.

also i wanted to know or maybe get inputs on loudness, maybe a brand for a compressor, ummmm different i dont know valves, to make it go up and down faster? lol sorry for being a noob. im going from fast to low so its a whole new thing lol. thanks guys!


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm a noob too but I'll throw in what I've learned this past week by googling and talking to diff vendors

Accuair management is the BOMB...the end 

as for compressor, this should help http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5152822-compressor-decision


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

I really need to get some people in Oregon to help me finish my install.  I wanna get on this.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

about 12000 miles a year on this


----------



## shadow_X (Jul 20, 2008)

yeaaaa i think im going accuair!, any suggestion on struts? maybe there is a package deal somewhere that has struts with that management?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

shadow_X said:


> yeaaaa i think im going accuair!, any suggestion on struts? maybe there is a package deal somewhere that has struts with that management?


you need to read/search some more, most likely answered already, what car you drive? (not listed in your profile nor first post)

from my week of research, Airlift and Bagyard are the best out there it seems


----------



## shadow_X (Jul 20, 2008)

kilimats said:


> you need to read/search some more, most likely answered already, what car you drive? (not listed in your profile nor first post)
> 
> from my week of research, Airlift and Bagyard are the best out there it seems


WELL I HAVE A MK3 JETTA sorry for caps lol. i just didnt see anything like package deal with accuair managements thats all


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

i would look at bag riders. Will is the man and will answer and questions you have. he sure helped me through my noob phase. as far as struts go i would look heavily into Air lift, which i have, or Bagyards. i have heard some bad things about bagyards rusting though.. i dont know its all up to you. either way they are good bags and you will be happy with whatever you go with. :thumbup:


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

DOHC91GLI said:


> I really need to get some people in Oregon to help me finish my install.  I wanna get on this.


im in seattle and can help!


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

DD for over a year now with NO problems


----------



## 1.8freee (Nov 12, 2010)

check out bagriders. My buddy is on airlift on his mkIII jetta. Looks sick goes low, he has a special setup because he peiced together the valves, tank and compressor. He is currently using his rear window switch as a controller. rear left window switch controls the two front bags rear right window controls the two rear bags. Up, Down, he doesn't have a side to side control because well he doesn't need it.

I have airlift on my mkIV. Love it ride is great nothing to whine about except i will be getting some XLs soon enough because i want to go lower and i am not looking into trimming stuff off the hub and the strut.

all i can really help with, bagriders.com has some great packages and great deals.


----------



## lvwgti1.8t (Mar 1, 2005)

ive been on air a little over a year... ridetech digital management with airlift first gen fronts and hps rears.... havent had a single problem with the set up always turning heads and a great conversation starter..if the ecu ever fails you can just jump the solenoid with 12v power and gator clips...i do recommend a manifold instead of valves far less chances for leaks and a much cleaner install


----------



## shadow_X (Jul 20, 2008)

lvwgti1.8t said:


> ive been on air a little over a year... ridetech digital management with airlift first gen fronts and hps rears.... havent had a single problem with the set up always turning heads and a great conversation starter..if the ecu ever fails you can just jump the solenoid with 12v power and gator clips...i do recommend a manifold instead of valves far less chances for leaks and a much cleaner install


 oh nice, i do like the idea from accuair, with there touch pad, its cool u can just unplug and walk away and hit switches lol


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

I daily drive my A4 in Milwaukee WI. I havnt had any issues with the cold weather. :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

shadow_X said:


> WELL I HAVE A MK3 JETTA sorry for caps lol. i just didnt see anything like package deal with accuair managements thats all


Personally, i'd go with Air Lift. I have them on mk3 and i'm absolutely satisfied with them. They're outstanding quality. 

When you decide what you want, i would highly recommend going through Bag Riders. Will is always helpful and will make sure you get what you need with as little wait time as possible. 

If you can afford AccuAir, i would definitely go with it. I love my switchspeed set up and the VU4 manifold makes install a breeze.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

hunterkb said:


> im in seattle and can help!


youre still an air noob young grasshoppa


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

i daily my R32 on air, even in the cold cold winters of CT and NH.


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

NDubber said:


> youre still an air noob young grasshoppa


just trying to spread the love master :laugh:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

hunterkb said:


> just trying to spread the love master :laugh:


:thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I did mine full manual to try it and have to say that off all the goofy things I have done to a car the air ride has been my favorite. My car is now a show car or 4x4 machine whenever I need it.

One note to make. The manual system leaves something to be desired when mounting it all. LOTS of airline and no where to put it.

VU4 and controller next month for me.


----------



## slammedgli (Apr 9, 2010)

i have daily driven for over 2 yrs


----------



## ALLROAD VR (Jan 23, 2006)

I was actually planning to post this thread! I was thinking of bagging the daily and I was hesitant of how bags will be in the winter. Living in Toronto (where it really gets cold lol), the thing I've concerned about are the lines and valves freezing, and the reliability of the bags in the winter.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

ALLROAD VR said:


> I was actually planning to post this thread! I was thinking of bagging the daily and I was hesitant of how bags will be in the winter. Living in Toronto (where it really gets cold lol), the thing I've concerned about are the lines and valves freezing, and the reliability of the bags in the winter.


It was 0 degrees here tonight. Same last night. It's been a cold winter in New England, and I have had no problems so far.


----------

